

Ask HN: Where do I go to sell a break-even business with 50% margin and great SEO? - lindzor


======
gus_massa
From a patio11 comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8314849](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8314849)

> _People pay for their future revenues, not your sunk costs. In the world of
> small website acquisitions, you 'll be valued at something like 1X your
> previously proven annual revenue, not at a linear projection from what spike
> day looked like. If that number is -- let me pick a representative example
> -- $100, then you have a $100 site, not a $60,000 site, even if $60k is a
> reasonable approximation of the cost of duplicating it using market labor._

~~~
lindzor
Great point, yes makes sense.

